# zeitgeist werbung



## Bernd Ehrhardt (17. Nov 2004)

Hallo Ihr Java Leute ich brauche dringend etwas Hilfe bei einer Navigation, ich würde auch für diese Arbeit etwas bezahlen!! Bitte Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen: Tel.: 09225 800234. Bitte Profis!

Würde auch Freelancer für Ab und zu suchen!!

Beste Grüße aus Franken!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

75€ / Stunde

Wenn du noch sagen könntest, was "eine Navigation" ist?


----------



## thE_29 (18. Nov 2004)

ist 75€/ Stunde eigentlich viel?


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Nov 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 75€ / Stunde
> 
> Wenn du noch sagen könntest, was "eine Navigation" ist?


:arrow:  :arrow:  :arrow:   Tel.: 09225 800234.


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ist 75€/ Stunde eigentlich viel?


Wie manns nimmt, für 'kleine' private Sachen wird kaum jemand so viel ausgeben, aber für 'größere' komerzielle Sachen ist das ehr wenig. Kommt halt auch drauf an was gemacht erden muss, ist doch klar das man für irgendwas mit neuronalen Netzen mehr pro Stunde bekommt als für ein kleines Applet.


----------

